# Twisted Leader - Braid to Flurocarbon alternative



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Kilkenny asked for the instructions on this after I was espousing the virtues of this leader system.
I picked it up from Terry Holman, a Cairns based fishing guide - and a good one too, and although up that way it is used on Barra and the like it has adapted to bream, bass, flathead weight line and I canÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t remember ever loosing a fish to this connection.
For a double to double connection it is super slim and slips through the guides easily.
The twists in the leader seem to Ã¢â‚¬Ëœroll overÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ objects which reduces chaffing and bust offs in snaggy country. 
IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m starting to see pre-made twisted leaders in tackle shops and also in the odd magazine pick (sometimes you have to look closely).

The only downside is if you donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t like snaps as it is hard to tie a loop knot effectively.
Some of the GT nuts (and I use that term with the utmost of respect) will use a solid ring and a spilt ring Ã¢â‚¬â€œ Then use the split ring to go onto the tow point of the lure.

StepsÃ¢â‚¬Â¦
1. Get a length of leader twice the length of your finished leader. You can use line half the strength as it is doubled. 
Find the midpoint and holding one arm of the doubled leader in each hand twist the line in the same direction. The line will twist around itself.
You should be left with a small loop at the top: You can make this smaller by pulling the two halves apart until the loop is the right size and letting it re-twist.










2. To finish of tie an overhead knot at the end or tie of to the required snap using a three turn uni knot. Use plenty of saliva when you clinch down the knot.










3. You will need a short double in your main line for a loop to loop connection. I suggest a bimini twist.
Links http://www.fishsa.com/kntiesbi.php
http://www.fishplatypus.com.au/biminitwist.htm


















4. Put the doubled mainline through the loop on the leader and then spread the double on the mainline. 
Weave the leader through the mainline in a figure 8 4 to six times.
linkhttp://www.harro.com.au/lines.php








5. Gently pull mainline and leader apart to tighten the loop to loop connection. 
Take care when snugging the lines up tight that the join is at the apex of both mainline and leader. Use plenty of lubrication and donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t let the top of the mainline tighten too soon.

Continued in next post


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Continued....

4. Put the doubled mainline through the loop on the leader and then spread the double on the mainline. 
Weave the leader through the mainline in a figure 8 4 to six times.










5. Gently pull mainline and leader apart to tighten the loop to loop connection. 
Take care when snugging the lines up tight that the join is at the apex of both mainline and leader. Use plenty of lubrication and donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t let the top of the mainline tighten too soon.


















Sorry for the quality of some of the pics. Hard to get good contrast with fishing line, paper and a mobile phone camera!


----------

